# Just Food For Dogs



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Has anyone heard of this brand of Dog food? It is all fresh ingredients. As I think I have mentioned in other post my Kobe just doesn’t seem to like to eat at all. Ive been researching some of these real food options and they are all so expensive. I just cant afford nearly $50 for a two week supply for my tiny baby. I have been wanting to change from free feeding to scheduled feeding but he will not eat when I put food out. It doesn’t seem to matter how hungry he is or isn’t. 
I also have been curious about the health benefits of fresh food verses kibble or canned. This Just Food For Dogs had their recipe online so I tried it and he seems to loves it. I can schedule it and he eats right away and seems to look forward to it. I made my first half batch this week. It wasn’t too hard and most of the ingredients I already had here at home. Its all fresh ingredients. So I was just wondering what everyone else thought of them or if you have had experience with it. I am going to attach the link to the recipe so you can check it out. 


https://www.justfoodfordogs.com/on/.../cooking-guides/diy-cooking-guide-chicken.pdf


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, I have fed Zooey this food! She is getting finicky in her older age, but she likes it, and I bet she'd really like it if I made it from scratch at home! If a fresh food is nutritionally balanced for dogs, I think it's the healthiest thing you can feed them.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cassie has become very picky about her food. I tried Just Food for Dogs and she wouldn't touch it.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

I haven't tried it, but appreciate your sharing the link. My Whispy is inconsistent with what he likes. This might be the next one I'll try. 

Lainie


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

So I have been duped by my Kobe. He has gotten extremely fussy with his “Gourmet“ food (Homemade) and will not eat ANYTHING else. Not treats or snacks or anything. This was a worry for me too and so that combined with the fact that I learned that soft food contributes to more dental tarter because of the lack of chewing/crunching. I’m sure I’m saying it wrong but hopefully you all know what I mean. His whole demeanor changed. Not sure what it was. Some days he was happy about eating and other days not. His stools were rare coming and color and texture was very inconsistent. So silly me always trying to fix everything has realized that maybe he didnt seem to be happy about eating his kibble but everything else was alright and he did eat everything 99% of the days. So from now on my new motto is “if its not broke, dont fix it.“ “stop making mountains out of mole hills” and my new all time favorite “Dont worry, be happy”! Thank you all for always listening to my rants. 

Signed, 
Sincerely, 
New puppy Mama


----------



## 1987davids (Sep 7, 2020)

Chvilla1 said:


> I learned that soft food contributes to more dental tarter because of the lack of chewing/crunching.


So this means crunchier food benefits their dental health more? Where would I find them in cheap then?


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

You really need to research what you will like best for your dog. I honestly was looking for healthy, not cheapest so I wouldn’t know what to tell you. We ultimately settled on Blue Buffalo. It claims to not contain any animal by product meal. The pieces are tiny so my pup seems to do really well with them. He’s not generally a chewer so the smaller the better for me. Who knows though. I could be way off with my whole dental statement.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I agree - Its not about cheap for our fluffs. They eat such a tiny little bit that its all about the ingredients and quality. 
You may need to try several different kinds before finding the right one that your fluff likes and that agrees with their digestive system. Early on when searching the Blue Buffalo was recommended to me too but it sure didn't agree with Abellas tummy (I'm thinking too much protein).


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> I agree - Its not about cheap for our fluffs. They eat such a tiny little bit that its all about the ingredients and quality.
> You may need to try several different kinds before finding the right one that your fluff likes and that agrees with their digestive system. Early on when searching the Blue Buffalo was recommended to me too but it sure didn't agree with Abellas tummy (I'm thinking too much protein).


Thanks for your response. Helps me to know my choice was alright hearing that from you. The breeder had him on Pedigree for puppies but he eats this better and seems to poo better too on BB.


----------



## SouthernBelles (Feb 16, 2017)

Chvilla1 said:


> Thanks for your response. Helps me to know my choice was alright hearing that from you. The breeder had him on Pedigree for puppies but he eats this better and seems to poo better too on BB.


----------



## SouthernBelles (Feb 16, 2017)

Raw freezed-dried dog food in addition to raw goat's milk with each meal. Your maltese will have a beautiful coat and super healthy. I like Vital Essentials and Open Farms.


----------



## Luckymommy (Apr 18, 2021)

SouthernBelles said:


> Raw freezed-dried dog food in addition to raw goat's milk with each meal. Your maltese will have a beautiful coat and super healthy. I like Vital Essentials and Open Farms.





SouthernBelles said:


> Raw freezed-dried dog food in addition to raw goat's milk with each meal. Your maltese will have a beautiful coat and super healthy. I like Vital Essentials and Open Farms.


Freeze dried raw works, for the little He eats.


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Luckymommy said:


> Freeze dried raw works, for the little He eats.


Is the open farms a hard kibble or soft. Not that it matters to me but it looks soft in Amazon’s photos.


----------



## Luckymommy (Apr 18, 2021)

I have not used it. He is eating a Stella & Chewy patty and also cut up chicken breast which I make often enough. Has to be separate, nothing mixed in with nothing. Only kibble he eats is from his Kong and if I take it as a treat when we walk. Walking is also the time I give S&C as a treat but only the freeze dried that can be used as a meal.


----------



## Luckymommy (Apr 18, 2021)

I have not used it. He is eating a Stella & Chewy patty and also cut up chicken breast which I make often enough. Has to be separate, nothing mixed in with nothing. Only kibble he eats is from his Kong and if I take it as a treat when we walk. Walking is also the way he eats some days. Toss the food and have him go after it. He loves this game. I measure out food for the day and put in baggie, so not over feeding.


----------



## Luckymommy (Apr 18, 2021)

1987davids said:


> So this means crunchier food benefits their dental health more? Where would I find them in cheap then?


Nothing cheap with these dogs. Good luck. Had a bichon and paid for teeth cleaning 4 times in his life time.Very costly. Problem with brushing is that Lucky grabs the brush, wants to play.


----------

